# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  نصب لینوکس و ایجاد مشکل (کارکردن خودکار  کیبورد)

## mohammadgsp

سلام دوستان . من یه لپ تاپ لنوو g510 دارم که ویندوز ۷ روش بود .. من اول ویندوز ۱۰ نصب کردم و بعد تصمیم گرفتم لینوکس اوبونتو گنوم نصب کنم .رفتم سراغ نصب اوبونتو که باعث پاک شدن ویندوز ۱۰ شد.. بعد از نصب اوبونتو و تنظیماتی مثل گذاشتن پسورد . همینکه برای اولین بار خواستم پسوردمو بزنم و وارد اوبونتو بشم . دیدم داخل یاکس پسورد داره به صورت خودکار پر میشه .. هی پاک میکردم تا میومدم پشورد بزنم دوباره خودش پر میکرد و منم موفق به ورود به اوبنتو نشدم ... تصمیم گرفتم دوباره از همون ویندوز ده استفاده کنم . ویندوز ده نصب کردم ولی حالا داخل ویندوز هم این مشکل وجود داشت و اینک بگم که این مشکل موقتیه یعنی سیستم داره درست کار میکنه که یهو این مشکل به وجود میاد و بعد دو سه دقیقه دوباره خودش درست میشه . و اینکه همزمان با این مشکل پد لپ تاپ هم تا حدی از کار میفته یعنی اشاره گر رو جهت دهی میکنه و ولی کلیک و دکمه ها کار نمیکنند و در عین حال اگر ماوس وصل کنم کار میکنه..دوستان اگر کسی میتونه کمک کنه لطفا دریغ نکنه .پیشاپیش  ممنون

----------


## محسن شامحمدی

مشکل سخت افزاریه.ربطی به ویندوز و اوبونتو نداره

----------

